
Show HN: Using Robust Optimization on Singapore's water resources - heligate229
https://medium.com/dsaid-govtech/using-robust-optimization-and-mixed-integer-programming-to-manage-singapores-water-resources-a62257afdb82
======
jkst8032
nice use of Google Collabs to show the modelling part

